# HELP....FINAL SCAN SHOWED POLYP



## smc72 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello

Has anyone else had this occur to them?

Today was my final IVF scan, stimm started 07/07/11 and previous scan was exactly 1 wk ago, it appeared that there was what the doc thought was a polyp present even though there was no evidence of this a week ago (diff. docs done the 2 scans).  Have responded well to drugs and there are about 6 follicles on each ovary.

I am due for EC 21/07/11 at 11am and doc said that they would reassess on Thurs, seems egg collection is to go ahead and am to take ovitrelle injection tonite at 11pm, but she did mention that may mean ET is delayed until find out what it is they have seen.  

I'm freakin out about what if could be!!  Please, this is my first cycle of IVF and I am totally new to this, has anyone experienced this?

smc72


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hey hun-try not to panic just yet-i had 5 scans altogether a couple of days apart quite early on from day 4-everytime they said they'd found something-firstl fluid-so they said if still present at ec probs couldnt have et-then 2 days later they told me i'd got a polyp. we had to see the doc who told us as it was only @ 5mm it should be ok as it was also central and they implant above but would still reduce our chances slightly. at next scan they said they'd seen fluid again and polyp still there and same again on my final scan-i worried the whole time! but in the end i had ec done with no mention of fluid or polyp-at et when i asked where was the polyp on screen the doc said what polyp! no fluid or polyp present-she says they often mistake folds in the lining for polyps. i've never had a polyp to my knowledge and it was my first ivf too. so i'd say see what ec brings-if they say nothing i guess you're fine like i was but ask if you're unsure-i didnt get chance with all the hectic ness of the morning but i did remember at et as i was worried about embie implanting. Try not to worry-concentrate on getting through egg coll and see what happens from there-i ended up with a bfp after all that so it really could be a worry for nothing-goodluck-let us know how you go on hun    xxx


----------



## smc72 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you monkeybear  

yes, I will concentrate on the ec - have been able to take it one day at a time so far, but do have to reign myself in as I can get clean carried away thinking of all manner of things!    And like you I have never had a polyp that I know of either, but I'll hold the thought of it being a fold in the lining....thank you again xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hi
its hard not to-i was thinking ahead about what ifs and thinking i'd have to have fet-i only got one embie in the end so i'm glad it turned out ok-i believe its quite common to mistake folded lining for polyps so i'll be hoping its that for you. goodluck with ec and et-let us know how you go on hun xxx


----------



## Ruhy (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello

I'm new here, I started my first menpur injection today. My stomache is rumbling but other than that it's not too bad. I have my blood test on Sunday, not sure what to expect. What would happen after the blood test?

I'm 27 and on 4 vials a day.


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hey  ruhy
i had a scan and blood test each time i went in when i was stimming-they should call you later in the day to tell you when your next scan will be -goodluck xx


----------



## smc72 (Jul 5, 2011)

monkeybear said:


> hi
> its hard not to-i was thinking ahead about what ifs and thinking i'd have to have fet-i only got one embie in the end so i'm glad it turned out ok-i believe its quite common to mistake folded lining for polyps so i'll be hoping its that for you. goodluck with ec and et-let us know how you go on hun xxx


Hi monkeybear

The EC went ahead  (6 eggs) and when I raised it with the consultant about the polyp that seemed to have appeared on the last scan, she said that all was fine. So since I've been on I have also had ET (2x 6 cell embbies on board - 4 of my 6 eggs fertilised, 3 showed normal and of those 3, 2 were transfered back, unfortunately the 3rd little embryo was just not suitable for freezing); OTD 08/08/11, so just hoping and  that my 2 wee embbies come through for us  ....Thank you again for calming my fears xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

yay! same as me then eh? i sometimes think they are a bit naughty for making us so fearful! i know they have to make us aware but they didnt tell me it might not be a polyp etc. well goodluck hunny-thats fab-i had just the one embie from my 4 eggs and thats the one we tested positive with   whens your otd?just relax and look after yourself and keep occupied with things like dvds and visits from pals etc-are you off work?xx


----------

